
Learnbyexample: Hundreds of Ruby one-liners for cli text processing - asicsp
https://github.com/learnbyexample/Command-line-text-processing/blob/master/ruby_one_liners.md
======
asicsp
author here:

This chapter is an attempt to convert Perl one-liners to Ruby equivalent..

haven't used Ruby before, so it was nice intro to the language as well for
me... overall impression was that Ruby combined some of the best features of
Perl and Python (which I use primarily for scripting/text-processing
purposes..) like cli usage, string/array methods, set processing, block form,
etc

to read this as e-book: [https://www.gitbook.com/book/learnbyexample/command-
line-tex...](https://www.gitbook.com/book/learnbyexample/command-line-text-
processing/details)

